# British Pocket Watch Makers?



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Is there a List or a Book on British Pocket Watch Makers? had a Google but can not seem to find one specifically for that


----------



## Inti (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi I`m new to all this, my father having died and left me a very large collection of clock and watch items. He did have a very interesting book called Watchmakers and Clockmakers of the World by G H Baillie. It lists 36,000 names. At the back there is a section which lists place names and maps, and there are maps of the UK. Hope this helps.


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Thankyou for that will see if i can get a copy


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

@stdape I downloaded a Kindle version of the Baillie book for a few quid off Amazon.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007PPYQZI/ref=oh_aui_d_detailpage_o02_?ie=UTF8&psc=1

There is a revised and extended version by Brian Loomes, which only seems to be available in hardback (on Amazon anyway) and is a lot more expensive. The makers I was interested in were small scale local watchmakers and they aren't in Baillie. The information it does give for smaller makers is often very limited. The Loomes version is here (but Look Inside just shows the original Baillie version).

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Watchmakers-Clockmakers-World-Complete-Century/dp/0719803306/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

Another source I've found useful is https://www.clockswatches.co.uk/showindex_a.php which lists makers alphabetically and you can sign up for a day for £2.50 to get more detailed information, for example from trade directories.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

BTW, if a maker isn't listed on the Clock and Watchmakers research site, you can use their forum to post a question. The response to my enquiry was quick and well worth £2.50 to see what they found.

https://www.clockswatches.co.uk/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=3


----------



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

If you guy's find anything on the manufacturer "Prestige" pocket watches please let me know.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Steve D70 said:


> If you guy's find anything on the manufacturer "Prestige" pocket watches please let me know.


 Did you find the previous thread? Which suggests possibilities and also the problems searching for Prestige in relation to watches.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/114795-prestige-brand-made-in-england-boys-watch-query/&tab=comments&do=embed&comment=1218603&embedComment=1218603&embedDo=findComment#comment-1218603

This site shows the brand "Prestige" being used by a number of different manufactures, a candidate worth following up maybe being Avia.

http://www.mikrolisk.de/show.php?site=280&suchwort=prestige&searchWhere=all


----------



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

@spinynorman Thanks, I hadn't seen that thread for some reason, and yes it's a p.i.t.a trying a search.

Good to know a little information sooner than none :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

@spinynorman Unfortunately pressing that in didn't do anything, any more ideas?


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Steve D70 said:


> @spinynorman Unfortunately pressing that in didn't do anything, any more ideas?


 @Steve D70 That sounds like you've confused me and this thread with the one you started where you asked what the second button did. It wasn't me that answered that.


----------



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

@spinynorman Thought I was going mad, went to that thread and could've sworn I'd posted there. :mad0218:


----------

